# TPU WCG contest discussion thread²



## PaulieG (Jun 11, 2009)

The TechPowerUp World Community Grid (WCG) team has been roaring up the rankings thanks to several dedicated participants. In celebration of our continued success, and in an effort to entice new members, we will be holding our first ever TechPowerUp WCG contest starting Monday, June 15th. This competition is geared toward ALL WCG members, not just those putting up huge numbers. Everyone has a chance to win a great prize! Here are the rules:
You must be a member of the TPU WCG by June 15th 
You must accumulate at least 50,000 BOINC points over 90 days to be eligible 

If you make it to 50,000 (and almost everyone can), your name will be put into a drawing for an awesome Xclio 1000 full tower case worth US $270! Free shipping to the winner of the drawing is included in the prize, no matter where you live!!

Please encourage new members to join!! Sign up here: http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=93395

Post thoughts/concerns/questions regarding the contest here....


----------



## El Fiendo (Jun 11, 2009)

Maybe point out to any new participants that while their CPU crunches, their GPUs can do science too and boost the Folding ranks as well. I mean if the computer is running anyways right? If they want to run GPUgrid then just as good, but perhaps a mention won't hurt.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 11, 2009)

so ppl that already have more than 50k are automatically entered? 

i never win anything so yeah....

wont be me.


pg, you shoulda PMed me about this.


----------



## PaulieG (Jun 11, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> so ppl that already have more than 50k are automatically entered?
> 
> i never win anything so yeah....
> 
> ...



No. It's 50K b/t June 15th and September 15th. Oh, and I just sent you a PM.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 11, 2009)

not to be bitter but i tried to get something like this going but the higher powers just dont notice me as a viable part of this website despite anything i have done for it.

im looking forward to seeing who wins this contest. it will take some power and dedication to get this done.

im sure anyone in our top 25 can accomplish this.

GO TEAM!


----------



## mike047 (Jun 11, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> not to be bitter but i tried to get something like this going but the higher powers just dont notice me as a viable part of this website despite anything i have done for it.
> 
> im looking forward to seeing who wins this contest. it will take some power and dedication to get this done.
> 
> ...



The 50k points in 90 day is about 555pt a day.  A moderate dual core 24/7 will easily do that and more.  Average points is about 450 a day +/- per core.  Most with a dual core should qualify.  Of course the ones with plenty could help others to get qualified  Teamwork


----------



## PaulieG (Jun 11, 2009)

Guess what guys...we are opening up the contest prize to international members, shipping included!!


----------



## Assassin48 (Jun 11, 2009)

wow thats crazy!
i need to get my i7 up and running fast!


----------



## PaulieG (Jun 12, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> wow thats crazy!
> i need to get my i7 up and running fast!



Yeah, I guess you better!

Hey guys, 5 new members joined today!!! 

carlramsey joins from Anandtech
Yamantaka joins as new
Homeless2 joins as new
freakshow joins as new
The_kung joins as new


----------



## A novice (Jun 12, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> Guess what guys...we are opening up the contest prize to international members, shipping included!!



I thought I didn't need to say I wouldn't take part in the competition because I am from the UK.  But as it's gone international I will eliminate myself from the competition.
                 Rob


----------



## PaulieG (Jun 12, 2009)

A novice said:


> I thought I didn't need to say I wouldn't take part in the competition because I am from the UK.  But as it's gone international I will eliminate myself from the competition.
> Rob



Thanks Rob. I think most of the power crunchers have moved over to give everyone else a better shot now.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 12, 2009)

i say we limit each person to 5 rigs max...

once everyone gets 5 rigs running then we can up it to more rigs.


----------



## WhiteLotus (Jun 12, 2009)

Sweet - international!

... now to sort that cooler out...


----------



## PaulieG (Jun 12, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> i say we limit each person to 5 rigs max...
> 
> once everyone gets 5 rigs running then we can up it to more rigs.



I'm not sure that we should be adding to the rules at this point, and I'd hate to try and limit our overall points by doing this. Maybe try it for the next contest. Speaking of that, I'm working on getting some company sponsorship for the next time we do this.


----------



## El Fiendo (Jun 12, 2009)

Paulie, bang up job on making it international. About my PM, I'd have been willing to donate a few for international, but if you're all good I guess its no worries. If you do want a couple donated for it let me know.

To those of you who are joining up in crunching on the CPU, perhaps consider lending a hand to our Folding Team with your GPUs. These two programs go great together and we'd appreciate any help you'd toss at us as well.


----------



## Baleful (Jun 12, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> i say we limit each person to 5 rigs max...
> 
> once everyone gets 5 rigs running then we can up it to more rigs.



That would be something pretty hard to manage since you can't see how many rigs everyone has online, all you can see are points.

Like Paulie said, if you implemented that, you would only be losing/reducing results instead of pushing to gain more.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 12, 2009)

it was a sarcastic remark...


----------



## theonedub (Jun 14, 2009)

Hmmm, which number should I be looking at as far as the 50,000 points are concerned? I was thinking that you meant points as in the one displayed on the top right corner of the WCG website, but now I am thinking otherwise.


----------



## mike047 (Jun 14, 2009)

theonedub said:


> Hmmm, which number should I be looking at as far as the 50,000 points are concerned? I was thinking that you meant points as in the one displayed on the top right corner of the WCG website, but now I am thinking otherwise.



That is what I thought also, but now after reading the OP again....it seems as though 350,000[top right corner] is required.  That is about 3,888 wcg/ 555 boinc points a day.

But WCG average is 240-480 boinc a day per core IIRC, depending on which sub-projects you select.


----------



## theonedub (Jun 14, 2009)

Thats what I was thinking too Mike. So that means between june 15th and sept 15 I need to add 50,000 points to the number displayed under 'total' in my wcg signature, right? 

For some reason I think I am not getting the most out of the 2 computers I have crunching.  All computers are set to use 100% of the cores 100% of the time, but it seems like I will surely not make the goal even if I run both 24/7. I'm participating in all projects other than Human Proteome, is there a specific WU combination that would work better for me?


----------



## mike047 (Jun 14, 2009)

theonedub said:


> Thats what I was thinking too Mike. So that means between june 15th and sept 15 I need to add 50,000 points to the number displayed under 'total' in my wcg signature, right?
> 
> For some reason I think I am not getting the most out of the 2 computers I have crunching.  All computers are set to use 100% of the cores 100% of the time, but it seems like I will surely not make the goal even if I run both 24/7. I'm participating in all projects other than Human Proteome, is there a specific WU combination that would work better for me?



At one time fight aids was the best payday, I think either cancer is good.  Rice and another one[i can't remember which] are long running 7-10 hrs and take a while to get through pending.

An AMD at 2.5 should make 240-480 per core per day, the higher you clock the more cake you make.

I'll look at what I'm running and figure the points and post the #.


----------



## theonedub (Jun 14, 2009)

My 3800x2 is only @2.0 since its in a small case with not so great ventilation. 

Its no big deal if I do not make the points to enter the contest. I am working with pretty much dated hardware and really can't leave both on 24/7 for 90days. Just want them performing to the best of their abilities when they do run. 

Thanks for the information.


----------



## mike047 (Jun 14, 2009)

theonedub said:


> My 3800x2 is only @2.0 since its in a small case with not so great ventilation.
> 
> Its no big deal if I do not make the points to enter the contest. I am working with pretty much dated hardware and really can't leave both on 24/7 for 90days. Just want them performing to the best of their abilities when they do run.
> 
> Thanks for the information.



Just run what you can, when you can.

I have 5 dual core Intels @3.0, a 180 Opteron @2.4 and a Mac mini @2.0.
That is 14 core running 24/7.  They average 3200wcg/457 Boinc points per day per core.

I run;
Help cure MD2
Rice
Clean energy

Help cure MD2=336 avg per core per day
Fight Aids=400
Rice=504  [7hr units]
Clean energy=400-643  [5-10hr units]


----------



## PaulieG (Jun 15, 2009)

The contest has begun. Have fun with this guys, and get crunching!!


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (Jun 15, 2009)

W00t International

Come on my crunchers crunch on!!
*crunch crunch crunch...*


----------



## mike047 (Jun 15, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> The contest has begun. Have fun with this guys, and get crunching!!



Did you or someone get a screen capture or appropriate stats start for the record keeping??


----------



## PaulieG (Jun 15, 2009)

mike047 said:


> Did you or someone get a screen capture or appropriate stats start for the record keeping??



Yup. I did a screenie at 12:03 am.


----------



## mike047 (Jun 15, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> Yup. I did a screenie at 12:03 am.



That's kinda late for an old man like me


----------



## El Fiendo (Jun 15, 2009)

Paulie, when it comes down to the end, if you'd like another set of eyes to verify your findings on who qualifies I'd be happy to lend a hand. You'd need to send me the Official Paulieg Official Techpowerup! Official Contest Screenshot though.


----------



## RAMMIE (Jun 15, 2009)

mike047 said:


> That's kinda late for an old man like me



*DEPENDS* on where you live.


----------



## scope54 (Jun 16, 2009)

Can you elaborate on what the BOINC points are? And where i can monitor how many points i have?


----------



## PaulieG (Jun 16, 2009)

They are points credited to you for WU's completed. Here you go:

http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=team&proj=bwcg&team=22175


----------



## dhoshaw (Jun 16, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> They are points credited to you for WU's completed. Here you go:
> 
> http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=team&proj=bwcg&team=22175



Question about points: I get vastly different results from free-dc and the wcg sites. Why is there such a difference between the two? I have 2 devices, is free-dc only getting stats from 1?


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (Jun 16, 2009)

dhoshaw said:


> Question about points: I get vastly different results from free-dc and the wcg sites. Why is there such a difference between the two? I have 2 devices, is free-dc only getting stats from 1?



free-dc points x 7 = wcg points


----------



## dhoshaw (Jun 16, 2009)

h3llb3nd4 said:


> free-dc points x 7 = wcg points



Thanks h3llb3nd4. Which numbers are being used for the contest?


----------



## mike047 (Jun 16, 2009)

dhoshaw said:


> Thanks h3llb3nd4. Which numbers are being used for the contest?



I believe "BOINC" points are the qualifier.


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (Jun 16, 2009)

dhoshaw said:


> Thanks h3llb3nd4. Which numbers are being used for the contest?



free-dc
it'd be way too easy to get 50000 on wcg


----------



## dhoshaw (Jun 16, 2009)

mike047 said:


> I believe "BOINC" points are the qualifier.





h3llb3nd4 said:


> free-dc
> it'd be way too easy to get 50000 on wcg



Ouch, I was afraid you would say that. 

I have 3 rigs busy folding and I have 2 older ones crunching. It looks like I'll have to move another one over.


----------



## PaulieG (Jun 16, 2009)

mike047 said:


> I believe "BOINC" points are the qualifier.



Yup, Boinc points it is...


----------



## 123bob (Jun 18, 2009)

As I said before, please eliminate me from the contest.  My little "mecenary" quad will be moving along soon anyway, to help in starting another team....

My best to all of you at TPU.  It's great to see how you have grown as a team in the few months I have been here.  Kudos to you all, and CRUNCH ON!!

Regards,
Bob


----------



## PaulieG (Jun 18, 2009)

123bob said:


> As I said before, please eliminate me from the contest.  My little "mecenary" quad will be moving along soon anyway, to help in starting another team....
> 
> My best to all of you at TPU.  It's great to see how you have grown as a team in the few months I have been here.  Kudos to you all, and CRUNCH ON!!
> 
> ...



Though it will be sad to see you go, we really appreciate the help in getting this team started!


----------



## bogmali (Jun 18, 2009)

123bob said:


> As I said before, please eliminate me from the contest.  My little "mecenary" quad will be moving along soon anyway, to help in starting another team....
> 
> My best to all of you at TPU.  It's great to see how you have grown as a team in the few months I have been here.  Kudos to you all, and CRUNCH ON!!
> 
> ...




Many thanks Bob and happy trails. Don't be a stranger and drop by from time to time


----------



## 123bob (Jun 18, 2009)

Thanks guys.  I will still be seen lurking over here from time to time.  

You folks know where I live.  If you need some more "cavalry" support sometime, just let me know...

I'm VERY pleased we got the sub-forum and about how this team has taken off.  You guys rock!   

Thanks to W1zz for allowing the sub-forum to happen.  And thanks again, to all, for your hospitality during the great XS refugee time...:up:

We'll be keeping an eye out for you in the XS rear view mirror.  I'm not saying we'll pull over, , but anyway I can help, just let me know.

Regards,
Bob


----------



## PaulieG (Jun 21, 2009)

Looks like things are going well with the contest. Remember that you do have to reach 50,000, so keep crunching hard!!


----------



## A novice (Jun 30, 2009)

Just thought this needs to get back to the top of the page, good luck everyone.


----------



## theonedub (Jun 30, 2009)

I hope another contest runs during the winter so weather does not interfere with my crunching!


----------



## PaulieG (Jul 28, 2009)

Just a reminder for all of you guys who are slacking. This is up for grabs....






KEEP CRUNCHING HARD!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 28, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> Just a reminder for all of you guys who are slacking. This is up for grabs....
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090727/case.jpg
> 
> KEEP CRUNCHING HARD!!



so what do we have to do for that again?  Sorry if it was already posted


----------



## PaulieG (Jul 28, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> so what do we have to do for that again?  Sorry if it was already posted



50,000 points in 90 days. Everyone who does this (except for the power users who elected to not participate) will be placed in a random drawing for the case.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 28, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> 50,000 points in 90 days. Everyone who does this (except for the power users who elected to not participate) will be placed in a random drawing for the case.



  holy crap lol.  was I a power user by any chance?  dude sorry, I just so didnt really follow this thread


----------



## Vagike (Jul 28, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> Just a reminder for all of you guys who are slacking. This is up for grabs....
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090727/case.jpg
> 
> KEEP CRUNCHING HARD!!



oooo pretty... i hope i'm still in the contest.


----------



## PaulieG (Jul 28, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> holy crap lol.  was I a power user by any chance?  dude sorry, I just so didnt really follow this thread



"Power Users" is a loose definition. No one was obligated to pull their name out of the running. Totally your option CP.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jul 28, 2009)

Mmmmm, Buck likes the 8 expansion slots on that case. I'm sure I could find some dual-slot GPU goodness to fill it with....


----------



## Mindweaver (Jul 28, 2009)

Very nice case!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 28, 2009)

well I dont think i've been a power user lately.  But i'm still top 10 although thats rapidly changing.  So for this one i'm out, i'll leave it up to someone else to take the case


----------



## msgclb (Jul 28, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> Just a reminder for all of you guys who are slacking. This is up for grabs....
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090727/case.jpg
> 
> KEEP CRUNCHING HARD!!



I just bought a Cooler Master HAF 932 that arrived today so you can take my name out of the hat. If I got that case I would have to put it in the middle of the floor.


----------



## Mindweaver (Jul 28, 2009)

msgclb I like how you're sporting your badges!


----------



## bogmali (Jul 28, 2009)

Mindweaver said:


> msgclb I like how your sporting your badges!



Uhuh He's stacked


----------



## mike047 (Aug 14, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> The contest has begun. Have fun with this guys, and get crunching!!



It is mid-August

What are the standing????


----------



## theonedub (Aug 16, 2009)

+1 for standings. Did the contest fizzle out or something?


----------



## mike047 (Aug 17, 2009)

Hey guys......how about some love here...........

Who is in


----------



## onry (Aug 17, 2009)

im in im gonna try to get at least one or two more up today if i have the time after taking my son to the neurologist to find out why he is getting severe headaches


----------



## El Fiendo (Aug 17, 2009)

The contest hasn't fizzled as far as I can tell, we should still have 1 month (or so) remainder to get 50000 points. It is a first contest, but its probably more quiet than it should be. 

As a reminder, we're going for an XClio Thisamathinger:


----------



## PaulieG (Aug 18, 2009)

All I've been doing is keeping track of who is on track to win the prize. I haven't been keeping exact statistics. I've just been too busy to keep a spreadsheet.


----------



## PaulieG (Sep 8, 2009)

Just a reminder guys, contest ends on September 13th, and the contest winner will be announced on September 14th!!


----------



## theonedub (Sep 10, 2009)

I was afraid I wasn't going to make the 50k req, I guess adding that Quad really helped  Who ever wins will really enjoy that case!


----------



## Duxx (Sep 10, 2009)

How many people are currently in the running? Just checking out the odds


----------



## HammerON (Sep 12, 2009)

I hope I am in the running. I have gained over 100,000 Bionic points since I added my i7 rig on 8/12/09






Checkout the "Milestones"


----------



## PaulieG (Sep 14, 2009)

*And the winner of the first TPU WCG contest is.....
**
ONRY!!! 

Congratulations!! Please contact me with your shipping information, and we'll get the case right out to you!!*


----------



## mrsemi (Sep 14, 2009)

Congrats Onry.. *jealous*

I spent the better portion of yesterday shopping for cases.  

Can't decide between the antec 1200, xclio 777, or a thermaltake kandalf someone's selling on this board, think I'll go for the used one.


----------



## t77snapshot (Sep 14, 2009)

*Congratulations Onry!!!* You crunched hard and it paid off. Enjoy your new case!


----------



## onry (Sep 14, 2009)

HOLY SH*T 
i had no idea. i didnt think i was even in the ball park.
i gotta tell ya. you guys here are some of the best most helpful anywhere.
onry 

P.S 
Paulie you got a PM on the way


----------



## oily_17 (Sep 14, 2009)

Congrats onry !! nice case you got there... now go stick a mega cruncher in it


----------



## onry (Sep 14, 2009)

i'm going to have to decide what to do with it for sure.
but ill prolly stick my current rig in it for now so i can do more mods to it .

Team TPU rocks way to go everyone. you are the best


----------



## theonedub (Sep 14, 2009)

Congrats to you Onry- The Inaugural TPU WCG Contest Winner!  Lets see some nice pics of it once you get it setup  

Can't wait to see what the next contest brings and the new crunchers it brings onboard


----------



## onry (Sep 14, 2009)

thanks  Dub
and i will definitely put some pics up once i get it all set up


----------



## HammerON (Sep 14, 2009)

Congrats onry
You have won a sweet looking case!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 15, 2009)

congrats onry, your hard work is much appreciated and as you see it paid off

Keep on crunching hard brotha


----------



## onry (Sep 15, 2009)

i dont know how many of you know.
i started crunching because my father in law had lung cancer.
he was diagnosed last October. he passed away 3 weeks ago.
he never gave up ,even when he knew he had lost the fight.
so i made a promise to him that i wouldn't give up either.
i got some more rigs in the works, and ill be crunchin for a long time to come.


----------



## bogmali (Sep 15, 2009)

Your case is on it's way

Congrats


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 15, 2009)

onry said:


> i dont know how many of you know.
> i started crunching because my father in law had lung cancer.
> he was diagnosed last October. he passed away 3 weeks ago.
> he never gave up ,even when he knew he had lost the fight.
> ...



those are touching words man, I'm really sorry to hear about your loss.  You have earned a spot in our family though, the TPU Family.  You know how to find us whenever you need something, we are all over the place


----------



## PaulieG (Sep 15, 2009)

onry said:


> i dont know how many of you know.
> i started crunching because my father in law had lung cancer.
> he was diagnosed last October. he passed away 3 weeks ago.
> he never gave up ,even when he knew he had lost the fight.
> ...



I feel for you man. My step father died of lung/brain cancer 3 years ago, and my father in law is dying of pancreatic cancer. Sometimes the reasons we crunch really hit home. It's not about the numbers, it's all about helping to find a cure for these terrible diseases.


----------



## Duxx (Sep 15, 2009)

OH WTF I DIDNT WIN?! I QUIT!! IMA GO JOIN A NEW TEAM AND WIN PRIZES!!  

Congrats onry   Hope to see some mods in the near future or at least some sexyness.

Happy crunching!

EDIT:  Paulieg be sure and thank your generous donor again


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Sep 15, 2009)

im glad no one from my family died of cancer, or has ist atm.
so im working just for the positive Karma,to be a good human
AND FOR MOAR POINTZ!


----------



## onry (Sep 16, 2009)

welllll ,the Xclio came bout 1/2 hour ago . it is frickin HUGE.
i cant get over the amount of HDD's it will hold.
everything looked to be in pretty good shape except for a couple of cracks in the side window
which arent a big deal. i can deal with those later  maybe ill put in a smoked wndow or something.
did i mention this thing is HUGE and weighed in at over 40 pounds shipped.

i got a couple of rigs to finish puttin linux for other folks then im going to stick my current setup in the Xclio to see how it all works out. 
I'll keep you posted as things progress.
i might even throw a couple of pics up of it next to my cm690 so you get an idea of just how big it is.
  Again thanks to TPU and the team you guys rock


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Sep 25, 2009)

onry said:


> welllll ,the Xclio came bout 1/2 hour ago . it is frickin HUGE.
> i cant get over the amount of HDD's it will hold.
> everything looked to be in pretty good shape except for a couple of cracks in the side window
> which arent a big deal. i can deal with those later  maybe ill put in a smoked wndow or something.
> ...



Congrats Onry!!! Dont forget to post up some pics when you get her running.


----------



## PaulieG (Sep 25, 2009)

onry said:


> welllll ,the Xclio came bout 1/2 hour ago . it is frickin HUGE.
> i cant get over the amount of HDD's it will hold.
> everything looked to be in pretty good shape except for a couple of cracks in the side window
> which arent a big deal. i can deal with those later  maybe ill put in a smoked wndow or something.
> ...



Happy to hear you got your case. We are looking at doing a competition soon, and this time we have a sponsor for the event. We just need to find a team that is willing to take on the challenge. We already offered a challenge to RRR. They declined to respond. This was most likely because they knew we would run them over.


----------



## theonedub (Sep 25, 2009)

I like the sound of a sponsor, but our grassroots competition was still great  Hopefully the next one receives more publicity here in the forums!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 25, 2009)

hope i have a chance but i don't think i will.I have only won 1 contest in my life  but i'm sure i can make the numbers needed

EDIT:SHIT!!!!i misread the date. i'm a fucking dumb ass


----------



## PaulieG (Sep 25, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> hope i have a chance but i don't think i will.I have only won 1 contest in my life  but i'm sure i can make the numbers needed
> 
> EDIT:SHIT!!!!i misread the date. i'm a fucking dumb ass



Hopefully, the next competition will be a team vs. team effort, combined points over 30 days. We will see who is up to the challenge.


----------



## Duxx (Sep 25, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> Hopefully, the next competition will be a team vs. team effort, combined points over 30 days. We will see who is up to the challenge.



Don't pick XS please  lol I'll OC this to 4.0ghz if we find a competitor! (F the electrical bill!!!)


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 9, 2009)

were are my pics?


----------



## WhiteLotus (Oct 9, 2009)

Duxx said:


> Don't pick XS please  lol I'll OC this to 4.0ghz if we find a competitor! (F the electrical bill!!!)



I don't pay the bill this year, Uni does. Can leave computer going 24/7 and don't pay over £65 a week.

Moral - get a flat where bills are included in the rent!


----------

